

The shockwave-less supersonic body - floater
http://linux.osdn.org.ua/pub/mirrors/ftp.flightgear.org/docs/www.4p8.com/eric.brasseur/swlbi.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes

      > The plates around the body are thin and do
      > virtualy not generate shock waves by their own. 
    

Well, that's just nonsense. Thin or otherwise, anything travelling
supersonically will generate shock-waves.

    
    
      > This shape too does virtually not generate shock
      > waves in the outside world.
    

Yet more nonsense.

This, in short, is drivel.

